# Help, Fire stopped downloading books (Fixed itself, I think :))



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't know whats going on. I never had any issues with my Fire and now when I try to download a book, it tries a split second and then I get the red exclamation mark. Fire is still registered, I can go to the web fine including the amazon store so its connected.
I tried getting a book through the manage my kindle page, through the store via a sample, nada. Just times out and no downloading. I tried the restart, but I am not sure if I am doing it right. I hold the button down and I get a note saying if I want to turn off the fire or not. I keep holding, nothing happens when I let go until I press the button and it comes on with the Fire screen. 
Still the same after that, can't get any books. 



Help. 

eta: to add that some of my covers are looking weird too, like just half of it, or blank. Syncing doesn't change any of that either.


----------



## kapierce65 (Dec 31, 2011)

I had the same problem today...finally after about 3 times doing the hard reset, the books finally downloaded! Keep trying!!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Looks like that is exactly what happened for me too. I kept trying the restart and finally it went. I also noticed that until that last restart, even with syncing, it didn't really update. I had library loans that expired and those notices didn't show up until the books got to download again. 

Panic averted.  . I had already dreaded having to do something dire like factory reset and lose all my game progresses. Yeah, priorities, I worked hard on those


----------

